# Chef's Choice 615A



## old sarge (Mar 13, 2019)

For those thinking about getting a Chef's Choice slicer and how well it may do on various items, here is a recently posted video review which I found informative AFTER I purchased mine:


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 13, 2019)

I’ve sliced about 60 lbs of bacon on mine. Very good value, think I paid $80 or so on the Woot deal   I did order the non serrated blade too.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 13, 2019)

Woot has the 615, which is not the A version.
https://home.woot.com/offers/chefschoice-premium-electric-food-slicer-7?ref=w_cnt_lnd_cat_home_6_1


----------



## motocrash (Mar 14, 2019)

old sarge said:


> For those thinking about getting a Chef's Choice slicer and how well it may do on various items, here is a recently posted video review which I found informative AFTER I purchased mine:


Do I detect another stinky ended stick sarge?
What slicer did you buy?


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 14, 2019)

Just double checked mine, in January I got the 615A version from Woot for $89. Order confirm says 615A too. I like it , for $89 unbeatable. I got it because someone posted the deal on here as a heads up.


----------



## solman (Mar 14, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Just double checked mine, in January I got the 615A version from Woot for $89. Order confirm says 615A too. I like it , for $89 unbeatable. I got it because someone posted the deal on here as a heads up.



yeah same here. here's the woot page showing it's 615A: https://www.woot.com/offers/chefschoice-615a-electric-meat-slicer

but not sure it really matters, as the only difference i can tell is that the A model is made by a different manufacturer but they're essentially the same model. 

here's a comment from the woot page:
"The only difference between the 615 and 615A per a call with the Chef's Choice, today, is that the 615A is made by a different supplier. To distinguish between the two, the serial number label has a date code on it. This code next to the serial number starts with a Letter. The first one I ordered was A18, which indicates January 2018 and would not be the 615A model. The 615A model should have a date code of D18 or greater. D meaning April and 18 meaning 2018. I sent the first one back and awaiting the second one. Chef's Choice Customer Service and Amazon representatives were fantastic in sorting this out."


----------



## old sarge (Mar 14, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Do I detect another stinky ended stick sarge?
> What slicer did you buy?


I purchased the Chef’s Choice 665. A tad larger, a tad more expensive and no smooth blade available. Very happy with it.


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 14, 2019)

I've had the 615 for many years and love it. I skimmed through that video posted by the OP and am glad I didn't see it before I made my purchase. He didn't show how you can get really thin slices, a key reason many people are attracted to a slicer. In fact, most of the slicing he showed I could do, probably just as well, with a good knife. And, while he did show slicing bread and cheese, he didn't show what you can do with vegetables, and didn't show what happens if you partially freeze meat.

So, I am not a fan of that video, even though I am a fan of the slicer.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 14, 2019)

Some good points John.


----------

